# 01 allroad manual swap progress



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am new to this forum so I am going to give you guys a brief run down. My previous car was a a6 4.2 which I loved. I was in the middle of gathering parts to complete a manual conversion. It was parked on the side of roosevelt in seattle when someone hit and totaled it. I was then car hunting and came across an 01 allroad AUTO with bent valves for 3k. I found a manual 2.7t for cheap so it only made sense to swap the junk auto for a 6spd. So I started this weekend. Motor, tranny, linkage, pedals, slave, line from slave to master, and rear diff are all in. I am waiting for my driveline to get here. I ran into a problem with the front axles though. The allroad axles use a differant flange then the a6. I am hoping that I can change the flanges or I may need to get a6 axles. I have not quite figured out all of the wiring and ecu yet but I will keep you guys updated. Let me know what you guys think. Here is my parts list.
trans - 01 a6 2.7t
linkage - ""
driveline - ""
axles - 03 allroad
harness - 01 s4
pedals - ""
slave - ""
Master - ""
diff - 02 a6 3.0l auto



















































_Modified by 2002a642 at 6:33 PM 12/7/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 01 allroad manual swap progress (2002a642)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pretty solid job. where are you doing this work? looks like you have the benefit of working out of a nice shop there. wish i had those luxuries....








i'm interested in seeing how much this whole thing will cost you... sounds like a great deal! please do keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I work at an audi dealership. So I have every tool I could need. It is very NICE. I would never tackle something like this otherwise. Right now I am about 5k into this car total. The car came with 3 sets of tires and wheels. It also came with RNS-E and I had one in my previous a6. So I made some money selling those. Then I have 4k into parts so far. I can buy flanges for an allroad new for 250 my cost but I really dont want to pay that much. Driveline got here today but after work I felt like going home. So I am almost there.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_I work at an audi dealership. So I have every tool I could need. It is very NICE. I would never tackle something like this otherwise. Right now I am about 5k into this car total. The car came with 3 sets of tires and wheels. It also came with RNS-E and I had one in my previous a6. So I made some money selling those. Then I have 4k into parts so far. I can buy flanges for an allroad new for 250 my cost but I really dont want to pay that much. Driveline got here today but after work I felt like going home. So I am almost there. 

you work at barrier? i know a lot of people there.
so given all the discounts and cheap prices you've found all this for, you don't want to pay $250 for flanges? i'll buy them if we go 50/50 on the car when you re-sell it!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Can I be next in line for this-
my comment in this forum differs from the other forum.
I need to call Grahm or Kevin, I'm slinging grease (left front outer boot).


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

nope, work for university. 250 per flange seems high but they are specific to the allroad and hard to find so I ordered them today and there are none in the country so it may be awhile. I have complete allroad auto drivetrain for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_nope, work for university. 250 per flange seems high but they are specific to the allroad and hard to find so I ordered them today and there are none in the country so it may be awhile. I have complete allroad auto drivetrain for sale if anyone is interested.

drivetrain means everything; complete, not just transmission. i'm guessing you mean just tranny?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

No I mean motor tranny axles driveline and rear diff oh ecu and harness


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Yep - the last guy I remember doing this had the flange problem also.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flanges and Axles went in today. I need my driveline and some starter bolts because they are longer for the manual. Harness is almost in. I have figured out most wiring just not the cruise control clutch switch. I have the clutch switch for the starter disable figured out but not the four pin sw for cruise. I am so close! I just want to drive it!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_No I mean motor tranny axles driveline and rear diff oh ecu and harness

why not do the 4.2 swap with manual tranny then?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

no the 4.2 a6 is gone. This is all the old 2.7 stuff


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*

what i'm saying is if you're going to go through all the swap motions anyway, why not get the more desireable powerplant? a manual 4.2 allroad would be a one-of-a-kind, more fun, and probably help the resale if anything.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

First of all there is no way I would ever consider the 4.2 a more desireable powerplant and second of all 4.2 is expensive,hard to find,(chain drive sux in my opinion),less tunning options, and valve cover gaskets SUCK on 4.2. I will never own a 4.2 chain drive! The belt drive 4.2s are awesome and one of the best motors we make (in my opinion)but would be a very tight swap into an allroad.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_First of all there is no way I would ever consider the 4.2 a more desireable powerplant and second of all 4.2 is expensive,hard to find,(chain drive sux in my opinion),less tunning options, and valve cover gaskets SUCK on 4.2. I will never own a 4.2 chain drive! The belt drive 4.2s are awesome and one of the best motors we make (in my opinion)but would be a very tight swap into an allroad.

rofl, you're looking at it from a mechanic's point of view.








the entire secondary market disagrees with you, but i understand what you're getting at.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

your speaking for a lot of people there. I am looking at it from anyone working on there own cars point of view. But, back to the point the S4 harness fits in the car perfectly but i think it may communicate differently then the c5 body cars. I have no communication with engine right now. So i am going to compare some wiring diagrams and go from there.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_your speaking for a lot of people there. I am looking at it from anyone working on there own cars point of view. But, back to the point the S4 harness fits in the car perfectly but i think it may communicate differently then the c5 body cars. I have no communication with engine right now. So i am going to compare some wiring diagrams and go from there. 

oy. i don't envy you. that is the biggest holdup on engine swaps for me. i have managed to successfully do a Honda swap before and i put a VR into a 2.0L car, but those were relatively easy. i can't imagine trying to fix what you're doing. good luck though!


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I DROVE IT TODAY!!! I was impressed. I need an 01 a6 2.7t manual trans ECU. Right now it is running with the stock ecu and that causes some problems with abs and esp.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_I DROVE IT TODAY!!! I was impressed. I need an 01 a6 2.7t manual trans ECU. Right now it is running with the stock ecu and that causes some problems with abs and esp. 

haha, awesome! you, sir, have the least-expensive allroad EVAR!
can you find any ECUs through your work connections? junked cars? etc? you going to go with APR or anything once you get the proper ECU?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Nice work, and in a timely manor too. When do I drop mine off?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I am getting one from a junk yard. Of course its getting chipped. I drove the car to eastern washington this weekend. The car is done nothing but impress me. The brights are so much brighter then my previous a6. 
eurocars- Get your parts and lets do it! This was very easy. If you take your time and find yours parts cheap it is worth it. Right now i have 5500.00 in the car and 2500.00 of that was the swap plus another 150 for the ecu.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*

$5500 for a perfectly working allroad?
jesus that is highway robbery right there! you could probably sell that for almost a $10k profit, and move on to another "project". if i had the means and your talent with that, i'd be doing that all day long...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_eurocars- Get your parts and lets do it! This was very easy. If you take your time and find yours parts cheap it is worth it. Right now i have 5500.00 in the car and 2500.00 of that was the swap plus another 150 for the ecu. 

sent IM


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright guys I figured it out. ECU is in! Car runs perfect. No faults in anything! The only issuses are reverse lights and cruise control.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*

You sound like a pretty knowledgeble lad (of course working @ Audi ) I take your supervisors are cool W/ doing this during your off time .


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah they were getting tired of it taking up parking towards the end but they were very cool with it. I dont think they thought i was going to be able to do it.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*

so this is your daily right? are you going to sell, take the profits, and start another project? or will you keep this?
if you keep this, what are the next mods for it? if you sell, what project would you get next?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

yes its my daily. No not going to sell yet. GIAC chip, h&r coil overs and rear sway bar are on the way after that I need to get the front bumper repainted and I have not decided to paint the flares and bumpers body color or leave them. Once all that is done I would love to swap in s6 interior.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

next project is a manual 4.2 a6


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_next project is a manual 4.2 a6

i would be seriously interested in buying that when you're done with it.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

That would be sick. I still miss that 4.2.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Not familiar W/ the S6 interior (shame on me ) but recently saw the S5 & I thought now those seats would look good in the AR . would it be a straight up bolt in issue ?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

no but those seats are nice.


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow, that's incredible. Now I'm curious, does the 2004 S4 have the chain drive?


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sooooooo....Here's a basic question : How many miles on the motor that's in it now ?


----------

